# CPC-A looking for Remote Employment



## Mrsmoffeit (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello,

   I have 1 year of education experience in medical billing and coding. I am a military spouse who frequently moves around the U.S. I am looking for long term employment where I can continue to learn and grow in the field of coding. 

Thanks
Amanda Moffeit


----------



## twizzle (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrsmoffeit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 1 year of education experience in medical billing and coding. I am a military spouse who frequently moves around the U.S. I am looking for long term employment where I can continue to learn and grow in the field of coding.
> 
> ...



Realistically you need at least 3 years of full-time coding experience to be considered for remote openings. There are occasional openings for entry-level remote work but they are rare.

I would suggest trying to get an entry-level coding position first to get a feel for the profession but many would-be coders get their foot in the door by gaining experience in a medical office doing scheduling or data entry, that kind of thing.

Good luck.


----------

